# LG records a 'solid' $138.57 million net profit for Q3, keeps the positive trend going



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _LG ANNOUNCES THIRD-QUARTER 2012 FINANCIAL RESULTS
> 
> Company Reports Third Consecutive Quarter of Solid Net Income
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am impressed. I wonder where they stack up when compared against Samsung and Apple in the mobile area. 

As for their tv's, I do see more LG items at various retail establishments now more and more. 

Good for them. 

Happy to see an AV company making money in this economy.


----------

